
The Coming Corporate Brain Drain - mooreds
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cognitiveworld/2019/04/06/the-coming-corporate-brain-drain/
======
zoeysaurusrex
I’ve seen the unfortunate side effects of losing these types of folks. I’m
also a believer that though this happens through the natural course of life,
it is also happening more and more to younger developers as well. I’ve seen
plenty of talented senior and principal engineers leave organizations at the
7-15 year mark, in their prime, because of what software shops are becoming.
Sure, it’s easy to argue that there has ways been a vein of sweatshop
mentality to the software profession, but it’s growing to extreme levels. The
attitude of the startup mentality of working yourself to the bone seems to
have become a model for all size organizations. I’ve always believed our
field, though called computer science, is equal parts science, art, and
philosophy.

The art, science, and philosophy is being replaced with deadlines akin to
working in other fields where timelines are nearly exact. Immature CEOs and
CIOs think that because their disciplines are exact, that they can will-into-
existence complex line of business software by working developers harder than
ever, and firing those who aren’t dedicated enough.

The brain drain of our profession is happening because the art of gardening
(making software) is being slowly replaced by factory farming versions of
producing software.

~~~
seeker61
One phrase that was being thrown around at my old place was "software
manufacturing." Ah well. That was a long time ago.

